# SEL Premium chrome door handles



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Are the door handles on a Premium trim actually chrome or are these just plastic covers snapped on top of regular handles? 

A seller on ebay has chrome covers for $25 and I wonder if these will make a OEM look. 








http://www.ebay.com/itm/130788154756


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

So the chrome door handles have arrived. They're nice quality, made of plastic, and come with double-sided tape, takes 5 seconds to put them on.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Flooded*

Nice job on the restoration. I'm curious about what you had to replace on the flooded Routan, or was it just a matter of drying everything out? There are a lot of Sandy vehicles out there for sale. Was it worth the effort?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

It all depends on the water level. Mine was low water, it ran and drove, so I pretty much dried it and then I was fixing the comfort & convenience functionality. Power sliding doors, power liftgate did not work (though they worked manually), power 3rd row seat was stuck, power driver seat was dead. If those were manual - project would have been a little easier. 

Replaced: 
1) two power sliding door motors and modules 
2) two sliding door power window modules 
3) power liftgate module 
4) driver seat (took frame off a 2008 Dodge Caravan, swapped the upholstery) 
5) module under driver seat 
6) module in 3rd row seat 

Cleaned, cut and soldered together a few (like 6 or 7) connectors throughout the inside. 

Nothing was done to the drivetrain and I am still driving on factory oil.


----------

